# The Most INSANE comp ever....



## markkleb (Jul 2, 2006)

I couldnt sleep cause I was thinking about a new comp. Two of the ideas were 100% hidden wiring (even the 24 pin power connector that plugs in to the backside of the mobo.


and a custom built PS with 2 AC cooling 8 fans in the end blowing through with the wires exiting on the side that no one sees.

I want to build a custom frame and case that uses my the tube design that cools the video card('s) and put the HDD in it as well.

I want it to be smaller so should I use a Micro Mobo or ATX? And my air cooling stuff seems to run just about as cool as H2O so it will probably be air cooled.

SO...

do you think its worth it?
and have any ideas?


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 2, 2006)

It's certainly worth it! That custom power supply is going to be amazing, good luck modding it (I myself am scared of the warning labels DO NOT OPEN POWER SUPPLY .). A custom frame and case, eh? That's not my area of expertise, but I'm sure you can build one. I doubt you can fit a good RAID array in that tube cooler though. Unless you feel like soldering SATA connectors, I think you might want to use the IDE cables I sold you. I'll MSPaint you my basic ideas for that case later. Air cooled is good, but make sure you have a good hiding place for that CPU fan wire! Either that or get a big enough CPU cooler and hide the wire under it . And yes, definitely go ATX, your mods seem to need that space .


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 2, 2006)

Here's the MSPaint of my ideas for that comp.


----------



## pt (Jul 2, 2006)

I got a crazy idea:






I can't write in paint, doesn't know why, all the fans are 80mm, the cpu is passive cooling, and the psu is where the hdd should be, like artic cooling cases, it has BTX format


----------



## markkleb (Jul 2, 2006)

thanks guys, whats more important?

1-a comp that looks amazing(cool lights 1 VideoCard) 
2-a comp that runs amazing (crazy high benches SLI or Crossfire)

I have always thought 90% of the people wont use SLI or dual cores, so would they rather see a comp like the one they have (just fixed up)

or do people like seeing Dream Systems?


----------



## pt (Jul 2, 2006)

i think a bit of both, the 2X 7600gs are a good deal, and if the computer has good looks, even better


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 2, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> thanks guys, whats more important?
> 
> 1-a comp that looks amazing(cool lights 1 VideoCard)
> 2-a comp that runs amazing (crazy high benches SLI or Crossfire)
> ...


ya about that dream system..... 

get 2 7950gtx2 and sli them http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814150159 is the best 1 i can find. then get http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813136009 that motherboard with http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819103608 that cpu and mod http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817703004 that psu and http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820220140 that memory and http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16824002131 that as ur monitor and since ur modding ur motherboard add a bit of scsi for 4 of http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822111151 those in raid 0 and get http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811999344 12 of those and http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16836116142 those speakers and http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16829110103 that sound card and http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16829110103 that for battery backup and http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16826159703 those headphones with http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16836111601 that microphone and http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16823172009 that keyboard and http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16826104191 that mouse and like 4 of http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811133171 those cases for the build of the case... a little too costly? lol


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 2, 2006)

u said u wanted the most insane comp ever so i got u the parts to make 1


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 2, 2006)

all those stuff cost over 70k  i think but its worth it if ur going to be a crazy gamer overclocking ur processor to 8 ghz with phase change.... lol if my dream actually comes true then i would be so happy


----------



## pt (Jul 2, 2006)

If you own Fort Knox you can have one of those.....


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 2, 2006)

lolz


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 2, 2006)

I say that you should definitely put awesome case mod before extreme performance. For this kind of mod, you should put awesome looks first. Extreme performance comes as an added bonux .


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 2, 2006)

it could happen u no......


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 2, 2006)

u dont need the case to look good as the 4 cases i specified should be opened with each case a side of a square


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 2, 2006)

if u do buy those cases... do u think u can send me the water coolers?


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 2, 2006)

oh yeah u should also get 2 of the power supplys so u can mod both so they are connected to make 2k watts


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 2, 2006)

to top it all off also get a freezer that will fit all that stuff.


----------



## pt (Jul 2, 2006)

You know you could have post all of these posts in 1


----------



## markkleb (Jul 2, 2006)

I love to build crazy comps too, but 99.9999% will never get one. How about one we all can get.

Ok SLI is good and the 7600GS work really well(their volt moddable too) so that will be the Video.

And Raid0 is pretty fast so how about 2 of these in Raid0
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822145005

And for a DVD
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16827106033

For a case do you want Clear, UV, Mesh, Alum like Lian-Li?


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 2, 2006)

ya but also are u going to buy that case atleast? can i plz have the liquid cooling set if u are going air plz?


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 2, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> You know you could have post all of these posts in 1


well i was too lazy to click the edit button


			
				markkleb said:
			
		

> I love to build crazy comps too, but 99.9999% will never get one. How about one we all can get.
> 
> Ok SLI is good and the 7600GS work really well(their volt moddable too) so that will be the Video.
> 
> ...


u do no that that is a notebook hard drive? and dvd is for notebook too? also if u are going to get that case i recommended to u, can i please have the liquid cooling set if ur going air?
 markkleb


----------



## markkleb (Jul 2, 2006)

No, I am not buying you a case or H20. lol

I am building a case. And the laptop HDDs are 7200 rpm 8mb buffers and sata. They take a LOT less power, use a lot less space and create a lot less heat.


----------



## pt (Jul 2, 2006)

i can't design very well in paint, but what do you think of my case?


----------



## markkleb (Jul 2, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> i can't design very well in paint, but what do you think of my case?


The only prob I see is it uses the hot air from the PS in the case.

And the more fans the louder it will be.

I was thinking about putting the fans in the middle of the tubes (much quieter.)


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 2, 2006)

Mark, I'd like to see you build a comp in a clear case, and see how well you could hide tha cables in that.


----------



## markkleb (Jul 2, 2006)

Check ur Emails and PM Aljon......


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 2, 2006)

I did, what do you mean?


----------



## markkleb (Jul 2, 2006)

check out ur post about the CPU coolers.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 2, 2006)

This thread took off FAST! In my opinion, you should go with UV. Those hard drives look great, but if you want a less expensive and very good alternative, a couple WD 80GB SATA drives should work (at $50 each!). Something tells me you're into a really small case...ah well. That DVD burner looks good as well, and once again, I'll reccomend a Desktop counterpart at half price. My Lite-On DVD burner cost me $40 and works like a charm .


----------



## markkleb (Jul 2, 2006)

I have 4 Hitachi Sata2 and 3 WD 160 Sata2.

But the laptop Hdds are a LOT smaller. I was thinking about making a clear case, smaller than usual but using SLI or Crossfire. I thought about making it kind of like those windows that you cant see through but when you turn on the lights you can see through them.

So basically when the comp is off you see a box kind of smoke tinted. But when you turn it on it lights up showing the insides.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 2, 2006)

Mark, the X-Finity 500 Watt is $9.99 if you purchase it with an XFX 6800GS. You can't get it for $9.99 alone.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 2, 2006)

THAT WOULD BE SWEET! But make sure that you have a good place to hide all the wires...lol it just occured to me that you won't be using a standard ATX case . Well if I had lots of money to spend on a new computer, the computer I MSPainted for you earlier is the kind of mod I'd be doing (without all the soldering lol.).


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 2, 2006)

Have you thought about what your gonna do Mark?


----------



## wtf8269 (Jul 3, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> I have 4 Hitachi Sata2 and 3 WD 160 Sata2.
> 
> But the laptop Hdds are a LOT smaller. I was thinking about making a clear case, smaller than usual but using SLI or Crossfire. I thought about making it kind of like those windows that you cant see through but when you turn on the lights you can see through them.
> 
> So basically when the comp is off you see a box kind of smoke tinted. But when you turn it on it lights up showing the insides.


How are you going to make it so there are no visible wires if you want to have an all clear case? I think you should make something like a G5 case. Similar to what you did with the GPUs in your Ultra case mod, but with everything. G5's have 3 different zones, or something like that. GPU, CPU, and HDDs. I'd use a motherboard with the RAM on top and CPU in the middle such as my DFI NF4 Ultra-D so you could separate the cooling areas for the RAM, CPU, and GPU(s). Personally, I think you should do a metal case with a wicked paint job rather than an all clear case. That's mainly because I just never liked all clear cases that much. I think if you made a windowed case with the window tinted black and had red lighting in the inside that'd look awesome.


----------



## markkleb (Jul 3, 2006)

Its funny how everybody is so different, You like the Black and Red, Aljon (Azn)likes plastic and Red, and Drew (bigD) likes green. Me I am a plain kind of guy.(but most seem to like red so red it is, Sorry Drew)

My thought was 2 of my tubes running from front to back with a fan in the middle of each (quieter than at the ends)

the upper tube for the CPU and Chipset and the lower one for VC and HDDs.

I want to make my own Heatsinks for everything (even CPU) and a custom made PS that probably has a 24 pin plug built in to it so it just plugs into the mobo.(no wires) Also I am planning on putting the 24 pin, 4 pin and fan headers all on the backside of the mobo.

That ought to keep my soldering iron busy....

And to be honest I believe in working out of the box, when you think you want to make something like something else nothing NEW gets created. The way I work is I get a bunch of junk and start building. I have never been good at folowing plans....

(but I REALLY enjoy everybodys input)


----------



## wtf8269 (Jul 3, 2006)

Wait, so are you actually moving the connectors to the back side of the mobo, or are you just soldering all of the wires on there. Moving the connections to the back would be awesome. Just don't get the orientation mixed up!


----------



## markkleb (Jul 3, 2006)

yep I am putting them all on the backside. I am pretty fussy about double and triple checking stuff, I figure when mobo guys see it it may catch on.

I think if Ultra is smart they will use a couple of the Ideas I have given them as well. One of my favorites is

On my UltraBlue build I completely disassembled the insides of the case. If those Alum parts were sold in a kit seperate (annodized or UV coated in different colors) you could switch the inside color of ur case just by changing kits. Also lighting could be incorperated into the cross bars as well.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 3, 2006)

When are you gonna start Mark? This is gonna be the best project ever in the project logs.


----------



## markkleb (Jul 3, 2006)

My grandma called today and said she wasent feeling well. So tomorrow I am going to Calif to see her for a couple of days. (she is 96 and lives alone) In all my life she has never said to me she didnt feel well. So its real important.

When I get back (prob wed or thurs) I will be getting a DFI Expert and a Epox 9npa+ mobo. One will go into UltraBlue as my personal comp and the other will go towards the New Comp.

I am gonna make the work log a lot more detailed (as long as W1zzard dosent get pissed)

I will probably do it in chunks like 

Mobo
PS 
Tubes
Custom heatsinks.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 3, 2006)

More detailed is better, but please add more pics frequently, I was biting my nails(not really but I really wanted to see what you came up with next). Hope your grandma's ok. Btw, are Epox's good?


----------



## markkleb (Jul 3, 2006)

I think they are really close to DFI. Some of the better stuff of the Epox is,
1- for the extra Sata ports Epox uses SIL 3132(is Sata 2) and can be raid5
2-Has a fan that blows out the I/O plate.
3- Chipset is not in the way of the video cards.
4- the ide and floppy are up towards the top (needs shorter cables)

And its less than $130

I know it sounds weird but I could never get my sata to work with the Expert board so I am kind of scared of it. And when I was looking on Ebay I bid on one (thinking I would lose) but I won so I got it for $128.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 3, 2006)

oh...ok. Are you driving to Cali tomorrow?


----------



## markkleb (Jul 3, 2006)

yep in the AM.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 3, 2006)

I want to go back to Cali again. Wow, I miss it there, Glendale, BellFlower, Yorba Linda, and Compton.


----------



## markkleb (Jul 3, 2006)

LOL, those are all the bad parts....(cept for Disneyland)


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 3, 2006)

Actually, Glendale and Yorba Linda aren't bad. My aunt has a house at Yorba Linda, now worth a couple million, when she bought it in the early 90's for just over $200,000. And Glendale's not the best place, but it's really safe, and I mean really safe there. I always go walking with my cousins there at night, and there's police patrolling and its a really nice and quiet place. But Bellflower and Compton...yeah.

Check your PM.


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 3, 2006)

buildin another pc i presume... make it best price/performance a average pc kinda... but make with no wires... make sumthing on the lines of a mountainmods.com case they are siiickkk i love them... and a good place to hide your hd psu and optical drives on the other side... and it would be easy to add the tube cooler in it


----------



## markkleb (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey Drew, I thought you had gone away....Glad ur still around.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 3, 2006)

Edited & removed (by APK)...

APK


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 3, 2006)

You know, you can ALWAYS find something to do with a computer. There is no such thing as "done" when you're building something. You just need to find the right point...the point that you can either play your games nicely, the point that you can win a contest, the point you can make a sale, or the point where you get a call from mastercard asking if you really did spend $5,000 on newegg .


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 3, 2006)

lol i agree with u... i bought a new vid card..found my mobo sucked...bought a new 1... found my psu sucked...bought a new 1... wats next?
i also took apart my psu before and got 2 alu heatsinks and 2 80mm fans (yay now i have 2 intake...1 side...2 exhaust...all 80mm fans) i also got alot of wires...i get to do my first mod!!! the fans i got were 2 pin power Positive and Negative, red and black... so i have to solder the 2 pins to the molex...YAY!!!


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 3, 2006)

*That's what I was out to do with the system in my sig! BUT, it can grow too...*

See subject-line/title, & then read on I suppose!

I.E.-> I'd take my system as a BASELINE, & build on it, as follows:

*WHAT I WOULD ADD TO MINE TO MAKE IT "The Most INSANE comp ever..."

1.)* SLI (another NVidia GeForce 7900 GTX OC by BFG)

*2.)* Replace CENATEK "RocketDrive" SSD (PCI 2.2 slot/PC-133 SDRAM) w/ a DDRDrive x1 PCI-e slotted/DDR1 memory type Solid-State drive (this'd allow me to put the CENATEK back into where it came from, my 2nd rig too).

*3.)* Hydro-cooling, ALL the way (video, RAM, CPU)...



* That'd do it... for me, @ least as far as "interior/constituent parts" & more lights (cold cathode types internal to my case, I don't have any of these... yet!)

APK

P.S.=> Now, if I could do it? A true "SMP" rig possibly, using DualCore cpu's (effectively changing it to a Quad SMP box in essence) but, I'm not certain there is mobos of this nature, yet, that can do an "SLI" vidcard setup...

*IMPORTANT* - Nowadays/lately, there's a LOT of "newer" technology out there or upcoming I'd have to consider also: 

Things like Intel's CONROE/CoreDUO stuff (which in preview has been doing GREAT vs. AMD stuff's highest-end) & also the new "perpendicular recording" HDD's out there, which absolutely SHINE in readspeeds (but, big "WD Raptor 10k rpm/16mb buffers" fanboy here)... apk


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 3, 2006)

go crossfire with two x1800gto's or x1900gt's since they dont need a dongle i dont think, yeah thats another sugestion.


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 3, 2006)

or... u can get 2 x1900xtx cf and get the 1 with toxic water cooling


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 3, 2006)

humm yeah but that water cooling system doesnt work that well and you need a dongle(i think)... i dont like dongles


----------



## POGE (Jul 3, 2006)

rpg711 said:
			
		

> or... u can get 2 x1900xtx cf and get the 1 with toxic water cooling


Why pay a lot more for an overclocked version when it will be restricted by the CF edition?  Just get an x1900xt and an x1900xt CF.

Here are my ideas:

Opteron 165, 170, or FX60
DFI NF4 SLI-DR (better TCCD support than expert)
2 x 1GB TCCD DDR, any brand works
2x 7900GTX
Blue Ray or HD DVD Burner
Secondary DVD Burner
4 HD Raid 1+0
PCP&C 1KW


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 3, 2006)

or two x1900gt's since two of those = one cf edition card $$


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 3, 2006)

POGE said:
			
		

> Why pay a lot more for an overclocked version when it will be restricted by the CF edition?  Just get an x1900xt and an x1900xt CF.


well the toxic h2o cooling is cool


----------



## POGE (Jul 3, 2006)

BigD6997 said:
			
		

> or two x1900gt's since two of those = one cf edition card $$


You need a master card. Wont work.


----------



## b1lk1 (Jul 3, 2006)

The Toxic cooling is a joke with only 1/4" id tubing and a miniature pump.  It is cheaper and wiser to run either Maze4's or MCW60's and a good pump/radiator.  As for Crossfire, the connector cable is outside so I don't understand how that could ever get in the way of water cooling.  As for 2GB kits, the best kits are UCC as they don't make them from TCCD.  Only 1GB kits are possible with TCCD.


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 4, 2006)

yeah the temps are like the same as well


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 4, 2006)

wat do u mean?


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 4, 2006)

from the toxic water cooling, its a scalled down version of the tidewater, the temps run just bout the same as the stock fan myabe just a little cooler


----------



## POGE (Jul 4, 2006)

BigD6997 said:
			
		

> from the toxic water cooling, its a scalled down version of the tidewater, the temps run just bout the same as the stock fan myabe just a little cooler


Its slightly better... idle is about the same, load temps have a decent improvement.  Isnt really worth the space, hassle, or money though, IMO.


----------



## markkleb (Jul 5, 2006)

Ok were getting off the point. When i say ULTIMATE What I mean is something we all can all build.

Since DX-10 is coming no 1900 or 1800 anything. As in The Ultra Blue build my 2 7600GS worked as well as a 7900 or 1800.

My resolution is only 1024 X 768 so there is no pount to SLI 7900GTX. To me Ultimate refers to a BAD ASS comp that looks great, can be draged to a LAN, can play the new games, runs cool, can be OCd and the most important part incorperates new technology (that we create) and 
ALL OF US CAN AFFORD...

With the cooling tube technology H2O is not needed..

Now we could put  Quad 7900's (not really $$$) but the PS would need to be HUGE and the cooling is nuts. We would need a much bigger case and honestly only 1% could ever get one.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 5, 2006)

You're back! Are you still in Cali, or back in NV?


----------



## drade (Jul 5, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> Ok were getting off the point. When i say ULTIMATE What I mean is something we all can all build.
> 
> Since DX-10 is coming no 1900 or 1800 anything. As in The Ultra Blue build my 2 7600GS worked as well as a 7900 or 1800.
> 
> ...



id do crossfire, Id make my own case.. I know you probably will, Id make a sort of lanbox type if you want to haul it around. Im gonna go cross fire x1600xt's Becuase they seem amazing, they match up to the 7600gt very very well.... Air cooling is great Id do it, just get it pure silent man... A silent lanbox is amazing... Meaning good fans, nice fan controller, temp monitors ect....


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 5, 2006)

If I did build a case that I would take to LANParties and such, and would make a sturdy and durable handle. Something strong, maybe part of the actual case, like the Thermaltake LANBox from Computex


----------



## markkleb (Jul 5, 2006)

Yep Aljon im back.

And Drade Im gonna make the case out of tinted plastic and covered with the mesh I used on my Ultra Blue. That way when its off its Black but when you turn it on it lights up red with the Black mesh..

And the handle is gonna be sunk in to the top so you wont see it till you need it.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 5, 2006)

That seems pretty good...when you gonna start your Project?


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 5, 2006)

ok so breif me on wat parts ur gonna use to build it *jealous** i want that computer!!!


----------



## markkleb (Jul 5, 2006)

Well I have a Epox and a DFI Expert mobo. When they both get here (wed or thurs) Il deside which one to use. I also have a nice Biostar Tforce Micro mobo (but its not sli)

For a PS Il probably take the new Ultra one apart and build it into the case.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 5, 2006)

So your making a case right?


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 5, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> Well I have a Epox and a DFI Expert mobo. When they both get here (wed or thurs) Il deside which one to use. I also have a nice Biostar Tforce Micro mobo (but its not sli)
> 
> For a PS Il probably take the new Ultra one apart and build it into the case.


u have guts to do that... i would never take my ultra psu apart because it is worth just too too much...


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 5, 2006)

That's why it was $9, because it's worth just too much...


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 5, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> So your making a case right?


i think he is but i have no idea how he is going to make the case _light_  enough to move but heavy enough to not break from a 3 ft drop... its rather hard when all u have access to in local hardware stores is 17 gauge steal plates


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 5, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> That's why it was $9, because it's worth just too much...


yo... its worth 99.99 but was on sale for 9.99


----------



## drade (Jul 5, 2006)

Hmm..... The mesh idea is black (hey i told oyu to do that), with red led's (hey i reccomended that).... Seems good, you need it hella quiet man.....? Go crossfire.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 5, 2006)

rpg711 said:
			
		

> yo... its worth 99.99 but was on sale for 9.99


So it's still $9. $9 is $9.


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 5, 2006)

oh my!!! i just got the best idea on earth... how about u mod the graphics card so the crossfire cable is inside the case, not outside and it would look alot better... i dont no how to mod it though so thats for u to think about


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 5, 2006)

He already ordered the Epox And DFI SLI mobos, so I guess he's going SLI.


----------



## markkleb (Jul 5, 2006)

no crossfire, I only have SLI mobos. Or if i use the Biostar 1 VC. I really want to see the DX10 cards. The VC will probably be the last thing.

And Im trying to figure how to make the comp 1/2 the size of a reg case.


----------



## drade (Jul 5, 2006)

Making it a box is the most original, you could make it longer (sides would be shorter) kind of like the falcon box... There are a ton of things you could do.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 5, 2006)

Mark should have a business of some sort...having to do with custom computer cases...


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 5, 2006)

make it like a mountain mods put the hd and psu on the other side of the mobo, and put the cd drive on the underside of the case (to save rooma and keep the mobo completly open and free, that give you plenty of room to work with your tubes and cooling

and make two cases...one for me


----------



## markkleb (Jul 5, 2006)

lol, I think this case may sell. My Ideas are pretty good. I am making my own copper heatsinks (Chipset, GPU), and the HDDs are gonna be IN the tubes (quieter and cooler)

And the case is gonna be smaller than a micro case..


----------



## pt (Jul 5, 2006)

What about mod a aeroengine 2 and put a real fan on the front, i'm thinking of buying the case and want to know if it's possible


----------



## markkleb (Jul 5, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> What about mod a aeroengine 2 and put a real fan on the front, i'm thinking of buying the case and want to know if it's possible


Yes its possible, nice case. Just remember tu remove the metal where the fans go because those holes are very restrictive. I also like how the HDDs are not sideways (wont block the air intake)


----------



## bigboi86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Don't get 7600GS though, the RAM already runs at the max speed so it doesn't OC very well, and it runs slow. 

My vanilla 6800 beat my new 7600GS @ 500/840. I'm giving it to my little brother and getting a 7600GT for a few bucks more. 

The GT has MUCH better memory.


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 5, 2006)

yeah teh gt is also $60-70+ more


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 5, 2006)

There's a 7600GST, which is basically an underclocked GT. And cheaper too...


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 5, 2006)

the 7600gt is not a good deal... u can get a bfg 7800gt oc for the price of some over priced 7600gt so i would get a 7800gt if i were u


----------



## markkleb (Jul 5, 2006)

lol, you guys think money grows on trees? lol
( I must sound like ur dads)

I am gonna wait till the DX-10 comes out. But mt 7600GS will do over 9500 on 3DMark 05. That aint bad for no fans and $200...


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 5, 2006)

why dont u just use the HIS x800gto that u have... check my specs and see if they pwn or not lol


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 5, 2006)

rpg, what core came with your GTO?


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 6, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> lol, you guys think money grows on trees? lol
> ( I must sound like ur dads)
> 
> I am gonna wait till the DX-10 comes out. But mt 7600GS will do over 9500 on 3DMark 05. That aint bad for no fans and $200...


no that isnt bad + ur tube could = some mad ocing on those cores


----------



## markkleb (Jul 6, 2006)

its a HIS X800GTO IceQ II. Its the 480 core (cant be unlocked) BUT it has the Better memory and can OC to 575/675 easy.

But the 7600GS in SLI kick its ass...


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 6, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> rpg, what core came with your GTO?


i have r480... if i got my speeds with a r430...lol no 1 would ever believe me


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 6, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> its a HIS X800GTO IceQ II. Its the 480 core (cant be unlocked) BUT it has the Better memory and can OC to 575/675 easy.
> 
> But the 7600GS in SLI kick its ass...


mark, are u sure u cant unlock it? and also, do u think u can do volt mods? i am going to do a vr mod with mine and hopefully break a record of 700/700


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 6, 2006)

What's your 3DMark05 score with 650/650?


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 6, 2006)

my score used to be 12k but went down...dunno y to 10k.... thats a horroble score for 650/650 but i hope the volt mod will allow me to get 700/700 and get 16 pipes unlocked... i think i have right fuses also... overclocking my cpu to 5ghz on 1.65 or 1.7 vcore might help but also will make me take the EXTREME risk of frying because its about 2.5-3 volts higher than wat my cpu can handle


----------



## POGE (Jul 6, 2006)

12K? No. My x1900xtx scores 12K.


----------



## markkleb (Jul 6, 2006)

yep no unlock, But the 7600's are volt moddable and very OCable...

I am just busy doing other stuff(like building a comp, lol) I was gonna do a Crossfire but I would have to buy a MOBO and I already have the 2 of the best.(DFI Expert, Epox 9npa+)

And I really want to see the DX10 stuff. My next comp may be AM2


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 6, 2006)

well then it musta been wrong because it went to 10k all of a sudden


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 6, 2006)

maybe 3dmark03? 12k = x1900xtx's... i can only hit 10500 with my x1800xt oced to 730/830

and could barely get to 7k with my x850pro @ 635 core.. then i got a little over when i unlocked 16pipes


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 6, 2006)

You sure it was 05, not 03?


----------



## POGE (Jul 6, 2006)

There is no way your card can come close to 10K in 05... that would be a world record.


----------



## markkleb (Jul 6, 2006)

rpg, are u talking bout 3DMark 03? or 05?


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 6, 2006)

ya but it musta bugged on me


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 6, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> yep no unlock, But the 7600's are volt moddable and very OCable...
> 
> I am just busy doing other stuff(like building a comp, lol) I was gonna do a Crossfire but I would have to buy a MOBO and I already have the 2 of the best.(DFI Expert, Epox 9npa+)
> 
> And I really want to see the DX10 stuff. My next comp may be AM2


i think u shouldnt go AM2 untill ddr2 advances in speed and timeing... by timeing i mean like cas latency of 1.5 or 1... ddr doesnt even have cas of 1 so it will take a while for ddr2 to make cas 1


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 6, 2006)

ima wait for ddr3 b4 i get another socket type... ima pick up a 939 x2 when the price cuts in half

that or when i go to hong kong in a few months ima try to find a conroe chip  cuz they will be out then and probly 1/3rd of the price there


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 6, 2006)

The main reason AM2 came out is just to have the platform out...but all future CPUs are going to be AM2 or AM3, or K8L, whatever one it is.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 6, 2006)

BigD6997 said:
			
		

> ima wait for ddr3 b4 i get another socket type... ima pick up a 939 x2 when the price cuts in half


Same here, that X2 3800+ would be nice...


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 6, 2006)

BigD6997 said:
			
		

> ima wait for ddr3 b4 i get another socket type... ima pick up a 939 x2 when the price cuts in half
> 
> that or when i go to hong kong in a few months ima try to find a conroe chip  cuz they will be out then and probly 1/3rd of the price there


if it was ddr3 then it would be socket AM3... ya if the price will ever cut in half i will go for the fx series but currently, the fx-62 is like 800+


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 6, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> Same here, that X2 3800+ would be nice...


yeah it would  

but i want to get a x2 4400 when im in hong kong if they are cheaper, or a conroe


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 6, 2006)

how do u buy processors in hong kong?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 6, 2006)

rpg711 said:
			
		

> i think u shouldnt go AM2 untill ddr2 advances in speed and timeing... by timeing i mean like cas latency of 1.5 or 1... ddr doesnt even have cas of 1 so it will take a while for ddr2 to make cas 1



do you know what timings ddr2 actually uses? if you have no idea about a topic, please dont post stuff because it tends to confuse less experienced users


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 6, 2006)

dads a piolet, im goin there for a trip b4 i go to school, he says there is technology over there up the heezy and doesnt know what i want (he isnt very computer savy)


----------



## markkleb (Jul 6, 2006)

BigD6997 said:
			
		

> ima wait for ddr3 b4 i get another socket type... ima pick up a 939 x2 when the price cuts in half
> 
> that or when i go to hong kong in a few months ima try to find a conroe chip  cuz they will be out then and probly 1/3rd of the price there


Lucky you... promise us you will have fun when ur there.. 
(and if Conroe knockoffs are $5 bring me a couple, lol)

I was in Japan and Korea before and it was so fun.......


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 6, 2006)

what would really be nice is to get a conroe processor for 100$


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 6, 2006)

I want to go to Korea, the birthplace of Tae Kwon Do...I'm supposed to go there next Summer for some training with the highest ranked masters in the world.


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 6, 2006)

nice... and mark, did u get the stuff yet? and when u get ur comp done... mind posting some pics so i can look at it and stare at awesome stuff while fantasizing about my own comp?


----------



## markkleb (Jul 6, 2006)

It should be a law that you have to go to other countries before you graduate High School.

It is so great to meet new people and see how they live..


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 6, 2006)

I was born in the Philippines(don't know if you know what it is or where) and I really liked it there, I want to go back, but plain tickets cost too much at this time...


----------



## markkleb (Jul 6, 2006)

rpg711 said:
			
		

> nice... and mark, did u get the stuff yet? and when u get ur comp done... mind posting some pics so i can look at it and stare at awesome stuff while fantasizing about my own comp?


My Epox will be herein a couple of hours, but the DFI prob mon or tues. Than I have to look at them side by side to see which will be better in the new comp.

But I have the 2 7600 out of the blue one if I need or a X800 or a X850. I will prob use the 3000+ (after I take the IHS off)

I will have lots of picts this time. Plus a really trick chipset cooler AZN (Aljon) is making for me


----------



## markkleb (Jul 6, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> I was born in the Philippines(don't know if you know what it is or where) and I really liked it there, I want to go back, but plain tickets cost too much at this time...


I went to Cebu, the people were really nice, and the food rocked....


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 6, 2006)

dang... whered u get the money for this? i really want to do something like that but my understanding of building cases is too little


----------



## markkleb (Jul 6, 2006)

how old are you rpg?


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 6, 2006)

old enough


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 6, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> Lucky you... promise us you will have fun when ur there..
> (and if Conroe knockoffs are $5 bring me a couple, lol)
> 
> I was in Japan and Korea before and it was so fun.......


I definatly will have fun... yeah i got some sony thumb drives, 8gb ones for $7 i have a few there awsome... from china


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 6, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> I went to Cebu, the people were really nice, and the food rocked....


Wow...when did you go? last I went was '99...I wish I could go back and all...did you go anywhere else?


----------



## markkleb (Jul 6, 2006)

I went before you were born, Cebu was 89 and Japan and Korea was 86-87.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 6, 2006)

Did you only go to Cebu?


----------



## markkleb (Jul 6, 2006)

I just got my Epox mobo...Dam this is sweet...

I have been ordering Refurb so long I forgot what it was like to get a Retail version...

This thing even comes with a custom screwdriver, lol and little heatsinks you can use if you want.

And even a 40mm fan for the I/O plate...


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 6, 2006)

Which Epox is it?


----------



## drade (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow hella lot of topic here... Yes Im gettin SLI and 3800X2 ect, But mark I can see why you want to build a "super computer" as I have been thinking of idea, I think you should make a small box with your mesh idea, put small fans in it, and have liquid cooling cooling your sli setup, proc, ect... Thatd be so sick


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 6, 2006)

Drade, I thought you were going CrossFire with 2 X1600 Pro's? What happened?


----------



## markkleb (Jul 6, 2006)

thanks Drade, thats kind of the plan, a really cool Lan box.


----------



## drade (Jul 6, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> Drade, I thought you were going CrossFire with 2 X1600 Pro's? What happened?



Meh I think im gonna go MSI 7600gt's like bigboi said we talked about it for a while, a 3800X2 when the price drop, DFI mobo, the HD you recommended, Probably a sick air cooler, I know in about a mounth or two im gonan go to liquid cooling when i restock on cash..


----------



## POGE (Jul 6, 2006)

No. You have to do a chipset mod.  No bios update is needed.  You have to connect to terminals on the chipset with conductive fluid, pencil, or soldier.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 6, 2006)

Close enough...what I was trying to say is it's not that hard...and you save money...


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 6, 2006)

Just get the DFI nForce 4 Ultra-D instead of SLI-D. The only difference is that it doesn't come with the SLI Bridge, but you can get one from DFI for about $8(ask Mark). And you have SLI, for $30 less. And if you want it to be recognized as SLI-D, just connect two terminals. Same motherboard, $30 less.


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 6, 2006)

i like my dfi expert board for 100 bucks  wait for a open box one


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 6, 2006)

Aren't there missing parts though? I was supposed to get an nForce4 Ultra-D, $60 open-box, but then I didn't...


----------



## markkleb (Jul 6, 2006)

The only parts there are are the cables (you should have them anyways) the I/O plate and SLI bridge.(only $9 from DFI)

The drivers are better to get the newest ones anyways online. I think Newegg has the DFI ultra for about $80. But I read somewhere that DFI changed them so the newer ones couldnt be modded.

We all should be waiting anyways to see what happens with Conroe, AM2 and DX-10


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 6, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> The only parts there are are the cables (you should have them anyways) the I/O plate and SLI bridge.(only $9 from DFI)


yup you should, but i need to get some green ones



			
				markkleb said:
			
		

> The drivers are better to get the newest ones anyways online. I think Newegg has the DFI ultra for about $80. But I read somewhere that DFI changed them so the newer ones couldnt be modded.


the new ones cant be modded, so get a open box sli-d



			
				markkleb said:
			
		

> We all should be waiting anyways to see what happens with Conroe, AM2 and DX-10


word


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 6, 2006)

Well, I got 939 so nothing I can do...I wish I got AM2 instead..what a bad choice...


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 6, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> Well, I got 939 so nothing I can do...I wish I got AM2 instead..what a bad choice...


actually right now 939 performs better


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 6, 2006)

Still...oh yeah...in a year or two, isn't AM3 or K8L supposed to replace it anyways?


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 6, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> Still...oh yeah...in a year or two, isn't AM3 or K8L supposed to replace it anyways?


yeah i think AM2 was for everyone to waiste there money on so they cant offord conroe 

and amd is working harder on producing a realy good ddr3 processor.. hopefully... its just what i think


----------



## markkleb (Jul 6, 2006)

BigD6997 said:
			
		

> yeah i think AM2 was for everyone to waiste there money on so they cant offord conroe
> 
> and amd is working harder on producing a realy good ddr3 processor.. hopefully... its just what i think


WORD!


----------



## markkleb (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey Drew if you saw my new GREEN mobo you would go nutts....


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 6, 2006)

Drew's favorite color is green, mines red and blue and black, whats yours mark?


----------



## markkleb (Jul 6, 2006)

Red and Blue..Dam green remindes me of the money I dont have, LOL....


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 6, 2006)

Lol...you should make a comp building business or something...are you gonna sell Ultra Blue?


----------



## markkleb (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey Drew this is for You.
(and yes, prob Aljon)

Notice 6 Sata2 and the IDE and Floppy are close to the top


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 6, 2006)

Nice...and even though the 24-pin is close to the PCIe slots, it's good with slim cables like X-Finity 2. I thought the DFI RD Deptmnt wanted to see it?


----------



## markkleb (Jul 6, 2006)

its just leaning up against the case. My new Expert Mobo dosent get here till mon or tues.

I am gonna put the whole 24 pin connector on the backside. The next comp will be 100% hidden wires...


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm gonna hide the wires as best I can, then when I think its good, I'll put it in the case gallery...Do you have any tips or suggestions on hiding wires?


----------



## markkleb (Jul 6, 2006)

yep, dont let anyone see them...lol

When You get ready let me know, there are are a few new easy ideas I have..


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 6, 2006)

What time did it arrive at your house? UPS usually gets in the afternoon, what about FedEx?

It'll get here tomorrow...


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 6, 2006)

nice... yeah my old mobo was green (evga mobo)... but idk i like black with green... green better with blue lights (i think so)

how does that mobo perform?


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 6, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> I'm gonna hide the wires as best I can, then when I think its good, I'll put it in the case gallery...Do you have any tips or suggestions on hiding wires?


yeah i modded my case so all the wires come up the back instead of out that hole

but im not finished yet, i have some aluminum slabs and im going to create a shroud thing to go over my 5 1/2 cage and hid wires and house a 120mm fan..  im going to paint it green


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 6, 2006)

Drew, you still got the eVga?


----------



## markkleb (Jul 6, 2006)

It has a row of Blue LEDs next to the memory, they flash like the fancy memory sticks do...

The only better mobo I think is the DFI. The reviews are very good and its only $129. They sell so fast Newegg has a hard time keeping up...


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 6, 2006)

BigD6997 said:
			
		

> yeah i modded my case so all the wires come up the back instead of out that hole
> 
> but im not finished yet, i have some aluminum slabs and im going to create a shroud thing to go over my 5 1/2 cage and hid wires and house a 120mm fan..  im going to paint it green


I might mod mine too...just for better hiding...see what my case can do...


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 6, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> It has a row of Blue LEDs next to the memory, they flash like the fancy memory sticks do...
> 
> The only better mobo I think is the DFI. The reviews are very good and its only $129. They sell so fast Newegg has a hard time keeping up...


yeah...it's out of stock right now isn't it?


----------



## markkleb (Jul 6, 2006)

Yep, I tried every day for a week, Than one night there it was so I got it. The next day they were gone.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 6, 2006)

Got it at the right time...I wish they had that refurb...I woulda gotten it...


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 6, 2006)

yeah i still have the evga... im going to use it as a server when i get a x2 when they drop in price... i cant wait to finish this mod on my comp, but its goin to take like a weak or so


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 6, 2006)

Ill post the pics of my comp sometime this week, and tell me what kind of mods I can do? Ok? I need help clearing cables.


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 6, 2006)

ima post pics once im done as well

oh and i got the zalman headphones working, and they are soooooooooo nice...

i watched black hawk down... bullets were all around me.... i could actually hear were footsteps were almost exactly in CS:S... and were gunshots were comming from in bf2

well worth the money


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 6, 2006)

I need desperate help with cleaning cables...I'm neat, but it still shows


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 14, 2006)

hey mark, how did you get those images to show up as thumbnails you can open, instead of default full size?


----------



## demonbrawn (Jul 14, 2006)

I used quick image upload in the top-right hand side in the advanced reply and that worked.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 14, 2006)

*In keeping w/ the subject-line & my last reply here?*

See subject-line/title above, & this is "the most INSANE computer" I could come up with, in reality:









(Complete with "Mac-Like Trashcan" inside no less: Every PC should have one!)

* Specs are in signature below...

APK


----------



## pt (Jul 14, 2006)

What do you have inside the trash can, it could be used as a reservatoir to a liquid cooling system
crazy idea...


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 14, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> What do you have inside the trash can, it could be used as a reservatoir to a liquid cooling system crazy idea...



Not so crazy, I thought about that possibility myself (or rather, that I knew some of you would state something along those lines)...



* The very first freeware I ever wrote online was a "Mac-Like Trashcan" for Windows 3.1, way back circa 1992-1994 iirc, so this is why it is an addition to the case interior in my system!

(Keeping with the spirit of the "RECYCLE BIN" & all that... lol!)

APK

P.S.=> Currently it holds mostly screws, end of power shunts rubber caps (like you see in DELL rigs), & other "tinies" PC's use... apk


----------



## pt (Jul 14, 2006)

This you must admit is a crazy idea: Put a acrylic window in the Trashcan Reservoir, and put some leds inside


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 14, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> This you must admit is a crazy idea: Put a acrylic window in the Trashcan Reservoir, and put some leds inside


Why not just go absolutely nuts and once you put in the acrylic window with the LEDs, use it as a cooling reservoir so the LEDs illuminate your cooling liquid.  OR... put in some colorful rocks, room temp water w/ a UV sens dye, some black lights, a divider down the middle, one Beta (Chinese fight fish) on each side, turn off the lights, raise the divider and watch them fight in UV!!  If you got really squirley, you could paint each fish a different UV sens color before the fight so you could tell which one was which, get a bookie, place some bets and have a live webcast of it....        :shadedshu 

Ok, can anyone else tell it's Friday  and I've had a long week


----------



## pt (Jul 14, 2006)

Appart from the fishes start fighting each other (you would have to buy a lot of fishes) it is a crazy good ideia
PS: if the profit from the bets were high i could think of that


----------

